

Show HN: Courtside.me - googletron
https://github.com/myusuf3/courtside

======
ashchristopher
I hope these keys are fake...
[https://github.com/myusuf3/courtside/blob/master/courtside/k...](https://github.com/myusuf3/courtside/blob/master/courtside/keys/keys.py)

~~~
googletron
Theses are old keys; I will have them removed from repository though.

------
cr4zy
I like this concept a lot. NoFouls.com does something similar for basketball,
but the regular games are never on there. It's always some guy trying to get a
game by his house, emailing everybody in the city who is nowhere close to him.
Hopefully this works out better. It's tough because most guys only know the
times for one court. And so you'd need a lot of those guys to signup and post.
However, there are some that make the rounds, getting those people as curators
would be ideal. One guy I knew who did that went around recruiting for
hoopitup tournaments to get the best teams and win $10k :).

~~~
noname123
Yea definitely. I signed up for NoFouls and found it to be of no use for me. A
really good use for this type of app though is to find teammates for a rec
league - especially in the winter weather; everybody has to play in a indoor
league for soccer, basketball etc.

Problem is if you are not a sponsored corporate or church team, you are just a
"free-agent"; you just get assigned and put on random teams. It'd be cool to
pair people who are interested to sign up for a rec league team to figure out
what kind of team they want to be in - kinda of like a "recreational sports
speed dating."

------
pors
Great concept and very cool design! Two suggestions for improvement:

\- Let users play and organize before they have to log in

\- The home page was a bit confusing to me, as it didn't have a very clear
distinct "call to action" (read "the big red fez" by Seth Godin to understand
more about that, over 10 years old and still very relevant).

------
djb_hackernews
You should lose the logins, it buys you nothing besides user friction which
you definitely don't want at this stage in the game.

If you add an api I'll hook it up to impromptudo.

~~~
googletron
if you look closely at the project there is an api already, keep an eye out in
the wiki for api docs, coming soon.

------
404error
I've been wanting something like this for my city for a long time.

The only problem for me is getting my not so tech savvy community to find/use
this.

~~~
googletron
I dont know; its pretty nice and user friendly. I am sure they are facebook
too. it integrates with facebook and twitter. plus appeal to the athlete in
them.

~~~
404error
Facebook integration will definitely help. (I'm not on it)

------
zgohr
Once FB auth is working, double check that Facebook proxied email addresses
don't break the app. Django's default email field is max_length 75.

~~~
googletron
good catch; I would raise an issue so the maintainer can take a look.

------
scal84
Your web app looks great, congrats on getting it live!

We're tackling (pun intended) the same problem (it's an interesting one!) but
from a mobile perspective and focusing solely on Soccer.

If you have an iPhone app and fancy giving it a try, you can grab the app
(free!) from <http://www.ifives.net>.

------
derekdahmer
You should consider working with/pulling data from the Get a Game app. Their
app sucks but they are doing a good job getting partnerships to pull in games
from existing networks.

<http://techcocktail.com/get-a-game-app-2011-09#.TweHNZjaa2w>

------
hanula
Just so you know: FB and Twitter auth doesn't work atm. Otherwise, it's a nice
app.

~~~
googletron
they had to be removed because the keys have been deauthorized. regular sign
up should be working though.

------
ChrisArchitect
Ravens Nest? This an Ottawa project? hehe. if so/add Ultimate as a sport. hehe

~~~
googletron
yess!

------
nowarninglabel
Love it, checking out the code so I can go ahead and see about hacking in my
beloved "Hooverball" as a choice.

~~~
googletron
excellent make sure to add icons and such.

------
filipmares
This is so cool. Thanks dude!

~~~
gwillen
myusuf3: Beware; you appear to have been hellbanned from HN between 145 and
149 days ago. I can't figure out why, as you do not seem to have said anything
objectionable in that time. This means that none of your submissions or
comments in that time -- including your reply to this comment -- have shown up
to anybody (except users like me with showdead enabled.) You can probably
appeal the decision to pg; or you could just create a new account.

~~~
googletron
I will let him know. how do you go about appealing the decision?

~~~
sp332
email: info@ycombinator.com

I was once hellbanned for 4 days, for no reason (they said it was a mistake).
I was reinstated by sending an appeal to that address.

------
vmnrd
Awesome project!

